# Q7 sunroof questions.......



## HaNsA (Jan 1, 2007)

hey,
im looking at getting a Q7, and have some questions about the optional sunroof, which i hope to get.
Quote: "Sunroof's power interior shade is mesh, not opaque, so some sunlight will always get through."
this is what i found somewhere on internet, saying that sunlight will always get though. 
Is this true? How much sunlight actually gets through? 
can someone with a Q7 take pics with the shade closed and opened for me? pls pls pls....i really need to see how much light gets through because in the sunny area i live in i want to be able to block most sunlight from getting in at times....does tinting the glass help? will the dealership do it for free?
thanks....And Happy new year








HaNsA


----------



## AudiMechanic (Nov 28, 2005)

no, most dealers wont tint it for free, they might throw it into your finance package though...whats $200 over the life of your payments?
Yes, the shade does not block all of the sunlight, though it does block a lot. Its the same material/fabric as the A3's open sky sunshade. You will want to tint the roof pannels anyways as it does not feel as if the a/c system does not cool sufficently when the sun is beating down on you. Tinting will keep it much cooler when its been parked for a while as well.


----------



## My07Q7 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: Q7 sunroof questions....... (HaNsA)*

I agree with AudiMechanic. I had mine tinted with limo tint and it's really nice. looks good at night, and feels good in the day. I drive during the day with my shade back most of the time.


----------



## HaNsA (Jan 1, 2007)

if you ppl can pls post a pic .............the models i saw and test drove didnt have the sunroof in them....so havent even seen it


----------



## GotKidz (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: (HaNsA)*

Friendly Possible Issue - I am not sure if this is the case with the Panarama but something to look in to... Depending on the glass used in the roof system, there is a possibility that normal tint can NOT be used... It has to do with the glass and how it is tinted and that normal tint can actually cause the glass to HOLD heat. This can cause it to basically blow out. Again, I am NOT sure if this is the case but you may want to look into it just to be sure.


----------



## Not Steve (Dec 28, 2005)

Sorry about the size and lack of focus on the sun roof, but it's all I have now.
You can see the shade for the rear most portion is stowed, and the large art of the sunroof is semi shaded.
In direct sunlight the mesh blocks sunlight from entering directly; the cabin is instead shielded by the mesh which allows some light through. I probably could have explained that a lot better...!
You can sort of see the difference from above, but not very well:










_Modified by Not Steve at 1:32 PM 1-20-2007_


----------



## ian_au (Mar 11, 2007)

*roof*

This is a real question for me also.
I currently have an s8 with the solar roof and heat insulating double glazing. This car is fantastic as under hot sun, including well over 100F, the car does not become unpleasant to get into and just drive. Now the heat insulating double glaz doenst have a dark tint and doesnt block much light - it just blocks both UV and infra-red.
There is a double glaze option on the q7, but it doesnt mention heat insulation. If there was some way to get heat inulating glass on the roof it would be a fantastic option, but without it the car left parked in the hot sun mihgt become an oven!!


----------



## Not Steve (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: roof (ian_au)*

It's not too bad. I've parked in the sun a few times over summer and played a round of golf and come back to a car that isn't unpleasant. 
My Commodore, on the other hand, is terrible - it gets way too hot - so does the GTI.


----------



## ian_au (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: roof (Not Steve)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Not Steve* »_It's not too bad. I've parked in the sun a few times over summer and played a round of golf and come back to a car that isn't unpleasant. 
My Commodore, on the other hand, is terrible - it gets way too hot - so does the GTI.

Thanks 'not steve'. It gets hot enough around Adelaide to give it a real test!! Did you order double glazing?? We also have a golf, a 2.0tdi not a gti, and you can really feel the heat straight through the glass when it is over 40- but in the s8 there is nothing.
I was loaned a q7 for a weekend with a 1000k trip and the glass seems more like the golf but i did not pay enough attention to heat getting through the sunroof.
Do you recall how hot it has been when you were playing golf? (not the gti)
Oh- and may i ask what colour is your q7?


_Modified by ian_au at 12:39 AM 3/11/2007_


----------



## Not Steve (Dec 28, 2005)

Yeah, it's been stupidly hot here over summer - 40 degrees plus for a few days in a row!
I don't think we ordered double glazing. The Q7 is Dad's baby and he doesn't like talking to me about it, let alone letting me drive it - so I'm not entirely sure. I can't ask, either, he's overseas for the next few weeks.
I try to avoid playing golf over 30 degrees (it's much cooler and more productive to stay in the office!) so temperatures would have ranged from mid 20's to low 30's.
Our Q7 is white. I've got a few photographs I can post if you're interested.


----------



## ian_au (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: (Not Steve)*

I am thinking that high 20s to low 30s (especially with a white car) not getting hot is something but still leaves me a little concerned. Photos- sure!! Plus any other things you have learned while owning the car. What wheels/tyres do you have?


----------



## Not Steve (Dec 28, 2005)

I'll get some photos later once my camera is charged.
We have the standard 18 inch 7 spokes with some Goodyear tyres - not sure of the type but I'll check later.
Observations... I don't drive it very often, so I'll see what I can do.
- The bi-xenon headlights are excellent.
- The car beeps a lot. Open a door? Beep! Headlights on? Beep! The GTI doesn't beep, it just turns them off.
- The standard stereo is pretty good. I'd love to see what the optional BOSE stereo is like in comparison.
- It's very fuel efficient, and easy to drive long distances. Very comfortable.
- It's not as much fun as the GTI








- Unless I take my putter out of my bag, I can't fit my golf clubs in the back easily unless I collapse the second row seats.
I'm sure I'll come up with more eventually. I'll start a new thread with some photos once I take some I'm happy with.


----------

